# Where to send tax paperwork



## berniej

If you don't owe any tax and don't get a refund where do you send the tax return.

Thanks

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges

For US taxes, check Publication 54. There is one address for returns where you are enclosing a check, and another address for those where you aren't.

Or, from the Paris Consulate IRS office website:



> Please mail your return without payment to the following address:
> 
> Department of the Treasury
> Internal Revenue Service Center
> Austin, TX 73301-0215
> USA


Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej

Thanks for the info.

Bernie


----------



## Peg

I sent my returns in fall 2011 by FedEx to:

_Internal Revenue Service
3651 South Interregional Hwy 35
Austin, Texas 78741
U.S.A.
Attention: Receipt and Processing
Telephone: (512) 460 7944_

The IRS received them.

Now I am looking for the street address for the address Bev noted as I have to send another document there and the IRS letter did not give a street address. If anyone has the street address for Austin, TX 73301-0023 it would be appreciated.


----------



## Peg

Using Advanced Search I found Vangrrl's response to me that I had forgotten:

IRS addresses

Internal Revenue Service Center, Austin, Texas
Overseas Filers

Overseas taxpayers filing individual tax returns should mail them to the Austin Service Center:
Internal Revenue Service Center
Austin, Texas 73301-0215
U.S.A.

For private courier services (such as DHL, FedEx, or UPS) only, the following address should be used:

Internal Revenue Service
3651 South Interregional Hwy 35
Austin, Texas 78741
U.S.A.
Attention: Receipt and Processing
Telephone: (512) 460 7944 


However, still looking for mailing address for the *Kansas City, MO 64999-0202 *!!


----------



## Peg

Finally connected with IRS:

Kansas City, MO 64999-0202 = *333 W. Pershing Road, Kansas City, MO 64108-4302*

As I noted in an earlier post,

Austin, TX 73301 - 0023 = *3651 South Interregional Hwy 35, Austin, TX 78741*


----------

